# an die Element-Fahrer: Reifentipp??



## drul (13. November 2004)

Hallo Element-Fahrer.

Ich möchte mein Element gerne mit dickeren Schlappen ausrüsten wg. Komfort und auch Optik. Suche deshalb einen 2,25'' - 2,3'' Reifen, der einen guten Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Rollwiderstand bildet und der wirklich breit baut (ist ja je nach Typ recht unterschiedlich trotz der Zoll-Angaben).

Zuerst dachte ich an den racing ralph, aber der ist wohl nicht so gut auf nassem Boden und hat im Dauertest der aktuellen MB nicht so gut abgeschnitten. Vielleicht der Light Albert, oder doch ein Conti? Oder Maxxis?

Es darf ruhig in Richtung Enduro-Einsatzbereich gehen, wenn Gewicht und Rollwiderstand nicht gar so hoch werden ...

Danke für Tipps oder noch besser Erfahrungswerte!


----------



## All-Mountain (14. November 2004)

Hallo drul,
ich hab seit dieser Saison den Fat Albert light als Tubeless drin. Der rollt für nen 2,35 noch recht passabel und ist bergab auf groschottrigen Alpen-Trails echt die Waffe.  

Was ungewohnt ist, wenn man vorher schmalere Reifen gefahren hat ist die leichte "Eigenfederung" der breiten Reifen. Würde ich aber eher als angenehm bezeichen. Auf Schotter sowieso und auf Asphalt neige ich wieder eher dazu den Dämpfer zu blockieren. Da bleibt noch eine kleine Eigenfederung die sich für den Allerwertesten ganz angenehm anfühlt.

Grüße
Tom

PS: 2004 pannenfrei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drul (15. November 2004)

Hi.
Tubeless geht leider nicht für mich, und soviel ich weiß gibt es den light albert nur bis 2,1'', zumindest in der tube version...

Wichtiger als der Komfort ist mir noch die zus. Sicherheit, gerade jetzt auf nassem Wurzeluntergrund


----------



## tillo7 (16. November 2004)

Moin Drul,

"Reifen" ist ja eines der beliebtesten Streitthemen überhaupt und nur sehr subjektiv zu betrachten. Auch wenn ich jetzt einen Aufschrei der Entrüstung entfache  :

Im Sommer und sogar im Schlamm habe ich gute Erfahrungen mit einem faltbaren 2.25er Black Jack light von Schwalbe gemacht. Ist auf Längsrillen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig und ich habe auch anfangs über den Reifen geflucht, aber sehr komfortabel, kaum Verschleiß toller Kurvengrip und keine Pannen. Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich den Reifen mit ganz leichten Schläuchen und nur 2,5 bar fahre und dazu 80 Kilo wiege.

Für Nässe und Wurzeln gibt es sicher kein Patentrezept, außer dieses:

"Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit"  

Falls doch jemand einen Reifen hat, der auf feuchten Wurzeln nicht abschmiert, bitte melden!

Gruß

Till


----------



## drul (17. November 2004)

Hi,

naja, gewisse ganz kleine    Unterschiede machen die Reifen doch aus ...

ich werde wohl den Maxxis Ignitor nehmen, mus aber noch gucken ob in 2,35 oder 2,1

Bin eingebranntes Kind - habe vor ein paar Jahren schon einmal einen Abflug über einen unter nassem Gras verborgenen Ast schräg zur Fahrtrichtung gemacht und mir bei der Landung den eigenen Ellenbogen in die Rippen gestoßen - Rippenbruch, aua.

Ich war zu langsam ...


----------

